# "Madmen" Series 2, What night and time does it air on RTÉ 2?



## ajapale (19 Jan 2009)

The front page of the current issue of the RTE guide promotes the second series of Madmen.

However I cant find it in the schedules and the preview article simply states RTE 2 with no day or time slot.

Does anyone know what day and time? The first series was a very weird 11:30 on Monday night.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jan 2009)

www.radiotimes.com provides TV listings for the next 2 weeks. It has no listing for Mad Men on RTE 2. It, I assume, uses listing data provided to it by RTE.

FWIW, BB4 are coming to the end ot their repeat of Season 1, so they may be starting Season 2 some time after that ends, i.e. 3/4 weeks away.


----------



## brodiebabe (21 Jan 2009)

ajapale said:


> Does anyone know what day and time? The first series was a very weird 11:30 on Monday night.


 
Timings can be very bizaare on RTE.  Case in point being Entourage which previously was shown at 10.50 but now it is starting near midnight.

Love Mad Men but couldn't stay up till 11.30 to watch it.


----------



## ajapale (8 Feb 2009)

Has anyone an update on this? Its now several weeks since this featured on the front cover of the RTE Guide.

I see its starting on BBC4 10:00pm Tuesday 10th with a repeat on BBC2 12:20am Thursday Morning.


----------



## TarfHead (9 Feb 2009)

ajapale said:


> Has anyone an update on this? Its now several weeks since this featured on the front cover of the RTE Guide.


 
Still no sign of it on www.radiotimes.com, for RTE.

Why wait for RTE when you can watch it, ad-break free, on BBC ?


----------

